# Looking for a cat rescue in NY



## ThreeCatzGirl

*Name Game...*

So in the feral cats section I posted a thread about 2 kitties... a black cat and a peach color cat that need a home.. I posted pics of what I did for them on my porch.. ..

I said that the black kitty is a girl and the peach kitty may be a boy...

The kitties come at night to eat. Its hard to see there back side at night. So ive been guessing that Juno(the black kitty)was a girl.

So this morning when it was day light...juno came over for breakfast. I saw her back side and belly.. It turns out that juno is a BOY kitty! 

So my question is..... Does Juno sound like a good name for a boy? Or is it more of a girl name?

Ive been calling him juno from day 1. So I cant really change the name and confuse the poor thing. :dis 

I posted the news on facebook and my friend is like * Juno was Queen of the gods; patron goddess of Rome; goddess of marriage...you shouldn't name a boy that* 

So I told her that its to late b/c he already knows the name. he comes to me when I call him over to me. 

what do you think??


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl

Juno & Summer need a home. So I am looking for someone to take them. I emailed some friends of mine...so far I haven't herd back. I emailed 3 shelters and a rescue on Friday after hours.. so I haven't heard back from them yet.

So I was wondering if anyone on here can help me out with finding a cat rescue who will take these two guys for me.

It has to be close by. I am in Orange county Ny.

let me know what you find.

thanks


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LOL! Well with a slightly different twist...
Juno could become Johnna or Jumper or Bruno or...try and find something that sounds very similar and add treats to convince Juno that the variation really is for him!
Or you can continue to call him Juno, as most adopters like to find their own name for their new addition to the family!!
Good luck!


----------



## Marshel

What the heck. If you like Juno call him that. He won't know about the godesses.
Something simalar Jupiter.


----------



## Jetlaya67

I like Juno and he really won't care! I vote Juno.


----------



## NebraskaCat

I think it's fine. Cats don't know Roman history.

But if you feel compelled to change, "Judo" would sound very similar to him and would be commentary on his macho martial arts skills.


----------



## AutumnRose74

ThreeCatzGirl said:


> Juno & Summer need a home. So I am looking for someone to take them. I emailed some friends of mine...so far I haven't herd back. I emailed 3 shelters and a rescue on Friday after hours.. so I haven't heard back from them yet.
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone on here can help me out with finding a cat rescue who will take these two guys for me.
> 
> It has to be close by. I am in Orange county Ny.
> 
> let me know what you find.
> 
> thanks


How close is "close"? Because one place you could try is the Mohawk-Hudson Humane Society in Menands, NY, just north of Albany. That would be about an hour-hour and a half drive or so from you. They are no-kill and they partner with several TV stations and pet programs to publicize the animals they put up for adoption. That's where I plan on adopting from in February.

MHHS: Contact Us


----------



## Marcia

You could call him JuneBug - Juno for short but really, I don't think it matters much. I'm guessing 99% of people won't know or care about the history of the name (guilty as charged).


----------



## gizmothecat

Hahaha I had to laugh at this. My female cats have always had boy names 

About rescues in your area....do an internet search on cat rescue groups ny or specify your cith or town


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl

*Cats need a home*

Now I have both Juno & Summer inside my house. Mom said I can put them in the basement. Its a big room with a couch and some comfy chairs. there are pet beds and a tv down here. 

I got juno inside on Tuesday. I just picked him up and took him downstairs. Then on Wednesday afternoon I set the trap for summer. At first I loaded the trap with meat and chicken. when I went to check on it the first time the food was gone. but the door was still open. So I had to re fill the trap with food.

Then a few hours later I go to check on the trap again and this time theres a cat inside it. But it wasn't summer. It was the moma cat. So I had to let he go b/c I knew she would freak if I took her inside. 

So then I set up the trap again(the one I have is very sensitive and a pain in the butt)and go back inside the house. 


Later on...mom looks out the window and tells me that Summer is in the trap. So I go outside and check and it was him/her. I take the trap inside and down to the basement and open the door and summer goes flyn out to hide someplace.

So i have 2 young kitties hanging out in my basement. They both need a home. I cant keep them since i have 5 cats and 2 dogs who are on the main floor of the house.

I emailed different shelters & humane societys and none of them have emailed me back. Its like all of the cat people ran away or something. I am really sad about this.

I REFUSE to put them back outside in the cold air. Juno is sleeping on the couch and summer is hiding someplace. But atleast they are warm!

check out this picture


I am in Orange County,Ny Albany is a long drive from here. Plus we don't have the time for a road trip. Mom is very busy taking care of her dad.

I put up a flyer at our vet office. And im going to put up a flyer at the horse barn tomorrow. Ive been posting about them on facebook as well.

HELP ME... (sorry:dis)


----------



## AutumnRose74

^^^ Geeez... And I'm not in a position to adopt yet. Reason is I'm waiting to see what my student loan payment and health insurance premium will be next year, & any changes in both come due the same month. Otherwise I'd adopt one of them myself.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl

Thank you rose. but i would like to keep them together. they are happier with each other. i couldnt separate them. 

------------------
Anybody else from ny that can help me.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl

P.S. I dont want to become The Crazy Cat Lady. :[

We are going through cat food and litter really fast. Dad wont be happy when i tell him we are low on cat supplies. :[


----------

